
Demand and Salaries for Data Scientists Continue to Climb - rbanffy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/view-from-the-valley/at-work/tech-careers/demand-and-salaries-for-data-scientists-continue-to-climb
======
throwaway713
Compensation may be going up, but at top tech companies, software engineers
still make significantly more than data scientists for the same level (twice
the RSUs). I’ve noticed at non-tech companies, the reverse seems to be true:
data scientists make slightly more than software engineers.

~~~
opportune
That’s why you become a data engineer and get the best of both worlds. If you
can market yourself to a company as a “full stack data developer” you will
make more money than either category

~~~
amznthrowaway2
"data engineer" is often considered a lower prestige title than data
scientist. "Data scientist" is a title recently thrown around a lot for
positions that used to be called "data analyst", with no strong ML or SWE
ability required. Amazon's title for scientists with strong ML engineering
ability is called "Applied Scientist" and it's paid significantly higher than
SWE

~~~
grogenaut
You're claiming to know amazon internal except you're also using SWE, not SDE,
the standard name for software devs there. Also amazon seems to hire very few
Applied Scientists and thus is likely cherry picking for this role. The one I
work near is an industry thought leader at Principal Applied Scientist. They'd
be a leading researcher if they were in academia.

~~~
amznthrowaway2
Software engineers are given the SDE title at Amazon but I just used SWE as
the more general "software engineer" acronym.

------
tmp092
Might be one of the most overrated jobs, other than product manager.

~~~
fhdhehfhzhe
And software architect

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
That's a fun job, though.

You can spend your entire tenure explaining to people that just because
something starts and serves up a web page, it's not a good idea to run 30 year
old software in Production... eventually you get to the point where you can
only hire Senior Software Engineers to take care of our software and then it
becomes a fucking priority to unfuck your stack because your payroll costs are
the most expensive line item.

Yes I'm salty as fuck.

~~~
perfunctory
> because your payroll costs are the most expensive line item

Payroll costs are always the most expensive item. And they should be.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Doesn't always have to be, there are some industries where a small group of
payroll can be outspend by high levels of hardware.

If you're a tech heavy company, you'll sometimes see a cloud bill being higher
than your payroll costs.

------
sonofaragorn
Any Data Scientists from Toronto here? I'm up for a salary review soon after
my first year after grad school and I'm trying to get a feeling for how much I
should ask for.

Indeed.com shows a $121k average for Toronto. Does that sound somewhat
accurate? I'm only making $85k so maybe I should be asking for much more.

------
expertentipp
Hands off my data, scientists!

